# new frillback pair pic



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this pair came from texas, Iam going to keep them in the house for few days as we are having a hard freeze tonight 25. burrrr, with them coming from texas I thought that would be too much of a shock after being shipped, They are nice, calm birds, and curious. they are so soft, I did'nt expect that, I thought the curls would be more course in texture, but they feel like silk, i just want to touch em, but Ill leave them alone for now..Ill have all day with them tomorrow as Iam off work. They remind me of a wedding cake


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are very beautiful! I know you will enjoy them immensely!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just love frillbacks. They are really beautiful. They would be pretty atop a wedding cake. LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Jay,....I already love them, they are soooooo in love, preening and kissing each other....they are so much calmer than my homers, really neat birds, I coverd their cage with a table cloth, thought they would want to feel safe, but they keep peeking around to see out....they are so more relaxed than I thought they would be. the softness of their feathers is so soft...it is hard to describe....they make me feel calm just looking at them..glad I won them....got them on eggbid, my first buy....have to admit it was an impulse buy....but Im glad now...I need to stay off that site


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, they're pretty. I've never touched one either. I sort of always thought they would feel a little rough too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll bet they feel like curly silk. I'm jealous! LOL.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are so beautiful. They look like curly cotton puffs. I'm glad they're sweet too because as pretty as they are it would be a shame for them to be ill tempered.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What is that white stone looking thing in the cage? Looks like a bunny rabbit inside or something?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What is that white stone looking thing in the cage? Looks like a bunny rabbit inside or something?


My husband put that in there the fruitcake, that is my garden ornament..I was looking for a proper piece of wood while he did that, he wanted them to beable to stand on something...which is right..but not my garden creature thingy!....they have a nice long flat piece of wood in there now...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous looking birds !!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are just lovely, thanks for sharing!!! 

They are right in style with their WINTER white coats on!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They are beautiful


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

After viewing your beautiful birds I tracked down a pair here in Aust and they arrive in two weeks hope they are as beautiful as yours breathtaking.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Queen said:


> After viewing your beautiful birds I tracked down a pair here in Aust and they arrive in two weeks hope they are as beautiful as yours breathtaking.


congrats on your new frillbacks...you WILL love them..I have heard they can be hard to breed...but my pair layed eggs and they both were fertile and they are now sitting well on their dummy eggs, don 't want to hatch babies just yet...but it is good to know this pair can make babies...post a pic when you get your pair, would love to see them...are your pair white?


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes my pair are both white. May be another couple of weeks until I get them due to transportation problems. We have limited livestock transport here in Aust so the breeder is sending them with a relative. It is about a 10 hour drive. We have very few Frillbacks in Aust and the breeder has imported his from over there for his daughter to show and the parents have won many prizes. We do not have any black frillies over here I have been told. They will be great to add the our Wedding release business for display purposes. They breeder was also happy to share his tips on cleaning birds for showing.


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Spirit wings I can't get your pic pic open...dam....

Can anyone tell me how old Frillbacks must be before they get their curls??

Taaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

They get basic curls as soon as they feather out as babies, but do not fully develope until after their juvenile molt. Best answer: about six months.


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Risingstarfans.......
I'm getting 2 this weekend, they are 1 month old each......very excited.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Krissy said:


> Thank you Risingstarfans.......
> I'm getting 2 this weekend, they are 1 month old each......very excited.


I just love the frillbacks. I'd be excited too.


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Will post pics as soon as I get them.......

'Krissy' makes note to but hair rollers for Frillbacks. hehehehehe


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------

